# 그냥 맞고 비야



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

I was listening to the song 소나기 by 버스커버스커 and I came across the line:
편의점에 우산은 너무 비싸서
그냥 맞고 비야 그쳐라

Does the underlined mean, "Rain, just hit me?"

Here are the full lyrics:
http://m.music.daum.net/song/vcliplyrics?song_id=9358133&album_id=614281

Thanks for your help


----------



## vientito

I think it should be read as: 그냥 맞고 비야 그쳐라 

맞다 is passive in nature so you got hit by the rain (as implied by what follows)
그냥 맞고 basically relates to the sentence before it - because the umbrella is so expensive (can't afford it) I might as well just get drenched up

The second part emphasizes 비 with 야 that you beg it to stop

야 can be attached to a lot of constructs to mostly confine the significance and attention (the mere presence of what not) to it - in this case to 비 

Sometimes you can attach to someone's name with a 야 with an exclamatory effect.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see- thank you so much


----------

